# Split/Shared Visit



## melmel@yahoo.com (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone give me an example of a shared & split attestation?
 I know when billing Split/Shared services the Physician must prove direct face-to-face involvement with the patient.  

I have MLP's and NP's that work on our team.  I am trying to give the Staff an example of what to say in their attestation to prove direct face-to-face involvement with the patient.  We could bill these service under the Physician # instead of the MLP and be reimbursed at 100 %.  

The statement should include the work that was performed by the supervising provider to count this as a split/shared service.  A validating statement should be included in the documentation.

Anyone help Thanks


----------



## chicago08 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a link from wps medicare about split shared services:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/resources/provider_types/2009_0803_incident.shtml

Hope this helps!


----------



## melmel@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks Chicago 08


----------



## SuzanBerman (Apr 5, 2012)

The first thing to consider is whether the office is considered hospital-based or a regular office. If a regular office AND the MD was in the clinic at the time of the service, then the NP should indicate in his/her note that the MD was in the clinic at the time of service.

If the MD also saw the patient (but didn't add an additional note) the NP should indicate this. If there is an additional note, the MD should link to the NP note and then also write the additional information gleaned from the visit, done during the visit, etc.

Suzan Berman CPC, CEMC, CEDc


----------

